# NASP Charlie Pier



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Me and my fishing buddy decided to take his little sister out to charlie pier on NASP yesterday to do some fishing. We had never been to charlie pier and wanted to take advantage of this opportunity so we hopped in the truck and after picking up a box of squid and 2 dozen live shrimp, got to the water around 6:50 A.M. first drop with the biggest live shrimp i had there was a hook up, never came up or out just took me 200 yards down the sea wall and broke me off. Maybe a grouper who knows. all in all we caught 7 keepers, 4 spanish 2 blues and a nice white trout. i also caught the smallest red snapper i have ever caught.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We caught a dozen of those little snapper yesterday near 3 mb, all but 1 made it back down to fight another day!


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

thats so wild to me , i moved here this year from okaloosa county and i had never caught any red snapper in the bay.


----------

